# Photos from Afghanistan



## comiso90 (Feb 25, 2010)

Captured: Troops Storm Marjah, Afghanistan – Plog Photo Blog

AP) Thousands of U.S. Marines and Afghan soldiers stormed the Taliban stronghold of Marjah before dawn Saturday, February 13th, sweeping by air and ground against scattered resistance into the biggest southern town under militant control. The massive offensive was aimed at breaking the Taliban grip over a wide area of their southern heartland.

Thousands of British, U.S. and Canadian troops swept into Taliban areas to the north of Marjah.

.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow that was amazing!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pics, C! But I have one question for the group. In the first photo, there is a marine carrying two rifles, one readied, and one slung over his shoulder. For the benefit of us who never served, why both?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2010)

The one over his shoulder most likely is a buddies... The trooper in the background looks to be carrying an M-60 with bipod....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2010)

Great shots there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinkin it might've been something specialized, like a sniper rifle or shotgun. 

Great post, though!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2010)

There's some great shots in there. I almost put in for a photo job imbedded with the US forces, but Laura wasn't keen on the idea.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 25, 2010)

Excellent photos Comiso! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2010)

Great material Comiso! Thank you for sharing! Don't forget to say a prayer the guys and gals over there and every where else.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you guys happen to check the link someone posted on that site. Gotta check those pics too!!

Na patrolu. Zdj?cia z Afganistanu - 990px.pl ? fotoreporta?e, galerie zdj??, fotografia cyfrowa


----------



## Pong (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are pretty awesome! 

Here is my favorite, amazing shot.







Great find comiso.


----------

